
Clojure 1.1 changes.txt - drewr
http://github.com/richhickey/clojure/blob/1.1.x/changes.txt
======
jjames
The Full Disclojure videos have helped me understand some of the features new
to clojure in 1.1.

<http://www.vimeo.com/channels/fulldisclojure>

~~~
rbanffy
I wonder if those could be in an iTunes/iPod-friendly format.

~~~
francoisdevlin
I record them as .mov files, and deliberately test them for compatibility w/
quicktime & VLC. They should work just fine.

~~~
rbanffy
I believe the Vimeo feeds iTunes would need only offers .swf files. I tried
<http://vimeo.com/channels/fulldisclojure/videos/rss> and
<http://vimeo.com/user2842266/videos/rss> with no success.

Do you have somepleace to serve the .mov files? Are they QT Animation?

~~~
francoisdevlin
I believe if you go to each page there is a "Download mov" link. Also, I'm
releasing everything creative commons cc-by-nc-sa, so torrent away.

------
pvg
Changes is linked from the 'release' submission which is already in the top
slot. This one is a bit superfluous and would just split any discussion.

~~~
drewr
I thought the same thing as I posted them. I'll delete the other one since
this links more directly to the interesting content.

